

Sysdig for advanced log analysis - davideschiera
http://draios.com/sysdig-plus-logs/

======
simonebrunozzi
I tried Sysdig when it first came out - I don't claim to be an expert, but I
believe that this tool is essential for any modern sys admin that is dealing
with cloud environment (I was at AWS for 6+ years, now at VMware).

